# hard to pull



## mawermaniac (Jul 19, 2009)

I am having trouble with a weedeater brand featherlite sst. It is hard to pull the start cord unless I remove the sparkplug, then it pulls easy. Any ideas?


----------



## mawermaniac (Jul 19, 2009)

*hmmmmmm*

No ideas huh? Makes no sense to me either! if anyone comes up with an answer please reply! Thanks


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

removed the muffler and have a look at the cylinder and piston for scoring.. Also try to pull it over after you have the muffler off of it , if it pulls easy the muffler is clogged.


----------



## mawermaniac (Jul 19, 2009)

*arrrgg!!!*



rotti1968 said:


> removed the muffler and have a look at the cylinder and piston for scoring.. Also try to pull it over after you have the muffler off of it , if it pulls easy the muffler is clogged.


I have tried this and it is still hard to pull when the plug is in. I have taken the engine apart and as long as the plug is NOT in it, it pulls easy and freely. There seems to be no scoring on the cylinder at all. It move flawlessly as long as the plug isn't in. This is what I don't understand. The exhaust port isn't stopped up, neither is the muffler. Geesh it's a 2 cylce engine! There are so simple only so few things can be wrong. I'm stumped!!!!


----------



## 40Intrepid (Nov 2, 2003)

Is it possible the spark plug is intrefering with the piston?
Wrong plug/too long or something?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps the carburetor may be flooding and your getting a hydraulic lock when the fluid is being compressed in the cylinder.


----------



## mawermaniac (Jul 19, 2009)

40Intrepid said:


> Is it possible the spark plug is intrefering with the piston?
> Wrong plug/too long or something?


No, exact same plug. In fact I ran the weed eater on and off for about 3 to hours after installing the new plug. Ran great. Thanks anyway.


----------



## mawermaniac (Jul 19, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Perhaps the carburetor may be flooding and your getting a hydraulic lock when the fluid is being compressed in the cylinder.


That was the first thing I checked. I removed the plug and turned the weed eater over to drain the gas out, but that wasn't the problem. I have even went back to that theory a couple times since, same story not flooded. Thanks anyway.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

mawermaniac said:


> I am having trouble with a weedeater brand featherlite sst. It is hard to pull the start cord unless I remove the sparkplug, then it pulls easy. Any ideas?


Is it running today? it's just hard to pull to start?
I have a Weedeater blower that is harder to pull than anything I've ever had, but, it starts after two pulls and a pop.
fwiw,


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I had a Weedeater Blower that acted like that, it ended up being the starter mechanism, it was worn and would bind when it reached the compression area of the pull, just another thought. Have a good one. Geo


----------

